# Key Upgrade... Fail.



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok, well I took a chance but no joy... so far anyway.

I was thinking I would try to upgrade my key fob to have the metal end caps, just to make it look a little better so I ordered what looks like it would work from AliExpress.

Link to what I ordered... https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33057...er_id=1a8926448f944f84861d9ca4d879c723&is_c=N


What came looks like the exact pieces I needed, and indeed they are VERY close! The top piece (with the VW logo is a perfect fit). The lower piece snaps in but it’s just a tiny bit off. Enough to say no-go for me anyway. Some pics below to show what I mean.

I even tried with the other OEM key fob and same issue. I also then tried to interchange the electronic “guts” and the buttons just didn’t quite sit properly and the one from China doesn’t have the “panic” function, which I would be fine with not having if everything else was good.

Anyway, no joy and thought I’d post here in case anyone else was headed down this same road. Maybe if I get more patience one day I’ll try and figure out where the interference is and make it fit but for now at least... no-go.























































Cheers,
DoC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I was looking to do this. I want be doing it now.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep thanks for sharing! I guess I will stick with a silicon cover 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yep thanks for sharing! I guess I will stick with a silicon cover
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Hope you meant siliconE? 
...big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Did the key change for 2020? Both of the keys for our 2019 SE have the metal cap for the key ring area.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PZ said:


> Did the key change for 2020? Both of the keys for our 2019 SE have the metal cap for the key ring area.


Same key since 2018 I think, but for keyless (Kessy - Smart Key) system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Mine is keyless.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PZ said:


> Mine is keyless.


Can you post a pic of it? I’m really curious now, didn’t think there were any keyless/Kessy key fobs with the chrome caps for VW North America vehicles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DoC0427 said:


> .......didn’t think there were any keyless/Kessy key fobs with the chrome caps for VW North America vehicles....../QUOTE]


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)




----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

The 2020 (maybe 2019) Arteon has the same key with chrome ends. I was looking to find a part number for it in hopes to have one programmed when adding remote start to my 2020 Tiguan with push button start....

My local VW dealer parts personnel was not very helpful... they did say they order keys by VIN so that may be a hurdle that cannot be circumvented.....


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PZ said:


>


That is not a “keyless” key... that is the flip-key.
Keyless has no key to start the car, push button start.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DoC0427 said:


> That is not a “keyless” key... that is the flip-key.
> Keyless has no key to start the car, push button start......


Not true for most VW remotes.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DoC0427 said:


> That is not a “keyless” key... that is the flip-key.
> Keyless has no key to start the car, push button start.
> 
> Cheers...
> ...


Every key has a key blade for manual opening in car three battery dies.

Why reprogram the key? Just transfer over it's internals into the new shell. That might work right?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just transfer over it's internals into the new shell. That might work right?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Nope. Read my initial post... I tried that already, the parts just didn’t quite fit properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

If anyone has installed the RELAY (remote start kit) at home and then brought the car into be programmed … what were the labor hours charged? 

How many keys were programmed? 2 factory + 1 remote start fob? 2 factory + 2 remote start fobs?

Trying to get an idea of what the dealer is going to try and charge... 

I'm also interested to see what happens with CarNET after adding a factory remote start kit...


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

DoC0427 said:


> That is not a “keyless” key... that is the flip-key.
> Keyless has no key to start the car, push button start.
> 
> Cheers...
> ...


 
Um, no. I need no key to enter and have a push button start on my Tiguan.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

PZ said:


> Um, no. I need no key to enter and have a push button start on my Tiguan.


What he is saying is that most of us (I have an '18 sel-p) dont have flip keys.

Our remotes have a separate key that you have to manually remove to use. No switch blade action. 

That makes your key an oddball


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Passatsquared said:


> What he is saying is that most of us (I have an '18 sel-p) dont have flip keys.
> 
> Our remotes have a separate key that you have to manually remove to use. No switch blade action.
> 
> That makes your key an oddball


 I think I only use mine to lock the glovebox. It would be a hassle to take the remote apart to remove the key just for that.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PZ said:


> I think I only use mine to lock the glovebox. It would be a hassle to take the remote apart to remove the key just for that.


Tiguan has a lockable glove box????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Tiguan has a lockable glove box????


My 2019 does not.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PZ said:


> ......would be a hassle to take the remote apart to remove the key just for that.


You don't need to take the remote apart, you just slide the key out of its slot.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

DoC0427 said:


> Tiguan has a lockable glove box????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I guess I should check mine. I thought it did, but I might be confusing it with my other cars.


----------

